# 11" Gone



## jaxx419 (Mar 2, 2013)

"Self portraits" after recovering from the shock of chopping 11" off my hair for Locks of Love.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 2, 2013)

oh.. that makes me sad... why you do that?


----------



## Mully (Mar 2, 2013)

It looks good...you will get used to it


----------



## Rosy (Mar 2, 2013)

you still look very pretty


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Mar 2, 2013)

You look good even if you shave it all.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 2, 2013)

yeah...

locks of love... Is a sham...

snopes.com: Locks of Love

well kind of...

they sell some of the hair to wig makes to make money to run there offices and mail room...

So its kind of misleading... 

But i do have a ax to grind because like 3 out of 6 of my ex-girlfriends cut there hair for them... and the _relationships_ went ended shorty after the cutting like in the same week. 
Just because.. well will not get into that here...

The other three ended because:
one girl cheated on me.
One girl broke up with me to go off to collage
One girl broke up with me after she got deported back to japan because she was a illegal immigrant...


if you want to help locks of love it would be better to keep your hair and sell it on ebay and then send the money to lock of love. I know someone who would have gave you 70 bucks for your hair... locks of love will get like 30 bucks selling your hair. the kids haft to send in paper work like a letter and photo and EXT....


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 2, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> yeah...
> 
> locks of love... Is a sham...
> 
> ...




WTF?


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 2, 2013)

PropilotBW said:


> WTF?



can you please tell me more?

What part did you not understand?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 2, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> yeah...
> 
> locks of love... Is a sham...
> 
> ...





The post you are referencing on Locks of Love is on the Snopes MESSAGE BOARD... which is just like a forum. It is not vetted for truth, and a lot (MOST) of the stuff on it is opinions and BS! Snopes (the REAL site) doesn't have anything on Locks of Love! You really shouldn't post misleading, unverifiable BS! 

Especially when a member made a large personal sacrifice to Locks of Love! just ignore him, Jaxx!


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 2, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> casiocasio10 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah...
> ...



all i am saying is do a little research.... don't like what i got to say... well the **** you....


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 2, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > casiocasio10 said:
> ...



Wow.. I am so hurt!


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 2, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> casiocasio10 said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



[h=3]Sarcasm is the tool of a weak mind[/h]


----------



## manaheim (Mar 2, 2013)

Be nice, children.

(I'm not a red moderator, so I use green.)


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 2, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Be nice, children.
> 
> (I'm not a red moderator, so I use green.)



SORRY.. I JUST GET UPSET WHEN PEOPLE JUST BLINDLY TRUST PEOPLE


----------



## manaheim (Mar 2, 2013)

What some random yahoo on the internet does has zero effect on you... unless you start yelling at them.

Uhh...  not that I specifically consider charlie to be a yahoo, of course... more we're ALL yahoos.  K?  K.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 2, 2013)

manaheim said:


> What some random yahoo on the internet does has zero effect on you... unless you start yelling at them.
> 
> Uhh...  not that I specifically consider charlie to be a yahoo, of course... more we're ALL yahoos.  K?  K.



lol.. ok


----------



## jaxx419 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 

Casio--- sounds like a personal problem. Don't blame it on Locks of Love. And don't believe everything you read on the Internet.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 2, 2013)

jaxx419 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Casio--- sounds like a personal problem. Don't blame it on Locks of Love. And don't believe everything you read on the Internet.



well in the end it's was your hair to give away...

But whatever... I hope what i read is wrong...


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Mar 2, 2013)

This is a pretty hairy situation.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 3, 2013)

Way to go on your donation.  My wife lopped off a full 20" of hair the day before her first chemo that she sent in to Locks of Love. 

 A good vetting of a charity involves something more than Snopes message board.  They have a good BBB rating, they are rated in the upper end of charities from many of the websites that rate those things, and only 4.5% of the money they bring in goes to the compensation to their leaders. 

 Maybe someone needs to do a better vetting on their girlfriends.  :thumbup:


----------



## texkam (Mar 3, 2013)

Yea! My daughter just donated 18" to Pantene Beautiful Lengths. A thorough online search will reveal the facts about both programs.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tony S said:


> Maybe someone needs to do a better vetting on their girlfriends.  :thumbup:



I guess i do.

the 1st girl that cut her hair told me about it the day before.
we had been dating 55 days.
her hair was 15 inches long.
I was like "please don't" and left it at that.
Then she went and got it cut anyways (11 INCHES CUT) and it kind of upset me and she saw that and it turned into a long talk (not any yelling or anything) then we broke up. 

THE second GIRL knew about the first girl and why we broke up and about how much it would upset me.
we had been dating 208 days and She had 24 inches of hair and she went and had 19 inches cut just to upset me before breaking up with me because her mom said something that was _anti_-_semitism _and i called her mom a ***** to her face.

the third girl was the most upsetting one...
we dated for 919 days
her hair was 65 inches long.
she knew about girls 1&2 and why we broke up.
she went to go get her split ends trimmed and the male salon hair stylist guilt tripped her into cutting off 54 inches.
she came home and i flipped out. At her at first but when she said she wishes she did not do it and that the guy guilt tripped her into it i then was mad at him. so i went to go yell at the guy and i got there and he was super... Um... feminine... so i did not yell i just down talked him.. then he started bowing up to me like he was a top dog... he started pushing me around... and then there was a small fight... but i got arrested... then i was seen as the jack ass to my girlfriend. so she dumped me.

i date girls with long hair because a woman's hair is what part of a woman i am sexually attracted to the most...

But its not the only thing i look for in a woman. 

I like woman that are smart and funny and caring also.

so i am sorry i hear "locks of love" and i just cringe.

also i have a lot of beef with the whole cancer treatment and management in healthcare..
Its all about treatment and management of the cancer. 
oh.. find the cure for cancer. here run this 5 k and cut your hair for wigs because people are losing there hair because of chemotherapy.... and so on....

Don't look for a cure for cancer. look for what causes cancer.... then make something that stops people from getting it in the first place.

Oh.. before we go on... my grama on my mom side has had lung cancer and had stuff removed from her lungs... and my grampa on my dad's side died of blood and bone cancer...

So this whole locks of love thing is a triple whammy to me.













1. it brings up the whole girlfriends thing.

2. it brings up the hole mess with cancer in my family.

3. it bring up my anger at the whole cancer treatment and management in healthcare thing.

Anyways i hope that informs you a little more


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 3, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> jaxx419 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone!
> ...



"*W*&#8203;ell" and "it"  You're welcome.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 3, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> one girl cheated on me.
> One girl broke up with me to go off to collage
> One girl broke up with me after she got deported back to japan because she was a illegal immigrant...
> 
> ...or they saw this...



My current girlfriend in japan loves that pix said it's super sexy.

i see it and all i can think is i miss my bed. that was before Maine got bedbugs. 6 out of 20 houses in Maine now have bedbugs

I have dated 6 girls in the past.
the 3 where the girls who cut there hair then it was girl cheated on me.
then it was girl broke up with me to go off to collage....
then it was the  girl broke up with me after she got deported back to japan because she was a illegal immigrant... But she found someone she loved more in japan...

But my current girlfriend is the younger sister of that girl who got deported.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 3, 2013)

sounds like a train wreck


OP, congrats on the cut, looks good!


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 3, 2013)

jaxx419 said:


> "Self portraits" after recovering from the shock of chopping 11" off my hair for Locks of Love.



Good onya. My wife has donated several times in her younger years.


----------



## terri (Mar 3, 2013)

No more hijacking of the thread, ok?    Long personal details are best made via PM, to anyone who claims a real interest.  _ Not_ by hijacking someone's thread.   It's not polite.

Thanks!


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 3, 2013)

terri said:


> No more hijacking of the thread, ok?    Long personal details are best made via PM, to anyone who claims a real interest.  _ Not_ by hijacking someone's thread.   It's not polite.
> 
> Thanks!



sorry will not happen anymore


----------

